# Festool price increase



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm panicking. I just read that Festool is increasing their retail pricing effective April 3rd. What do I do?


Murph


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Seems like a standard marketing gimmick to me since they've been pushing that for months. Best time to buy is always around Thanksgiving and the end of winter for model year-end deals.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

MurphysPaint said:


> I'm panicking. I just read that Festool is increasing their retail pricing effective April 3rd. What do I do?
> 
> 
> Murph


Open another line of credit, that's how I am going to protest this move....


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

The rts and dts is going from 260 to $320. The rotexes are going up $80. I haven't heard about the dust extractors, hoses, paper, etc. If the paper jumps up I'll be one unhappy camper though.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Save a few bucks and get what you need now if they're large purchases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> Seems like a standard marketing gimmick to me since they've been pushing that for months. Best time to buy is always around Thanksgiving and the end of winter for model year-end deals.


I do not think Festool does that type of sales. And, as far as I know they rarely have sales. I was once given a coupon for 10% off my purchase. Besides that I think I only rememeber one other sale and it was only for specific items...I think it was for items dealing with dust extraction such as vacuum kits or bags for the extractors.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

Pete the Painter said:


> I do not think Festool does that type of sales. And, as far as I know they rarely have sales. I was once given a coupon for 10% off my purchase. Besides that I think I only rememeber one other sale and it was only for specific items...I think it was for items dealing with dust extraction such as vacuum kits or bags for the extractors.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk




One time, I got 30% a floor model 


Murph


----------



## shanetoolnut (May 16, 2016)

Guys, Shane here from The Tool Nut, aka FestoolProducts.com.

Festool has a price increase annually. It's not a gimmick or an April's Fools joke.

About 1,000 products are increasing on Monday, 4/3.

Festool does not have end-year model updates, closeouts or discounts. In fact, Festool promos are extremely rare at all.

We have a searchable list of what the price changes are. Also, on each product page on our website it shows the upcoming price.

http://www.festoolproducts.com/festool-price-increase-2017.html

Free shipping, no sales tax outside VA/NY.

Hit me up with questions here or via email at [email protected].

Thanks.


Edit - I see this is my first post since moving to The Tool Nut. Some of you may recognize me from posting here before during my time employed with Festool USA. Not trying to spam, just offering info.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I remember your posts. You always been helpful with the Festool questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Good to see you posting Shane. Thanks for the info. 

Congrats on the move to the ToolNut.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for correcting me, Shane. Having just dropped a few grand on tools, I'm happy to see the DTS400 isn't going up. @ridesarize had me scrambling to see if I could justify buying one this week.


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

I just bought a midi. Had to save that $15. 


Murph


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

MurphysPaint said:


> I just bought a midi. Had to save that $15.
> 
> 
> Murph


Nice! Now that you've got the whole package let us know how you like it when you take it out for a spin. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry guys, I heard numbers from my local store manager and wasn't able to check the accuracy til now. Last years jump was bad enough that I thought this year would be the same. I remember the Mini, and Midi going up $50. This time sandpaper goes up and that is exponential revenue for Festool.


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

I own and am very happy with the festool that I have. Rts,dts,ls130,ras. But seriously when does something that is just a sander with good dust collection become to damn expensive for what it is. I about fell over when I bought the ls130 at $485. Also what gives with one lousy sample paper in the box.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

